# monark resurgence



## Mollie (5/2/20)

Hi people 
I want to buy a M R(secondhand) but i want the truth about this mod because i got no knowledge about a mech mod

I checked out a post where members was making fun about it.

I know the ohms law and battery safety but I'm not sure about the 510 that is spring loaded

Please dont make fun i really just need information cause all my mods is regulated 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (5/2/20)

@vicTor please help 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NOOB (5/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi people
> I want to buy a M R(secondhand) but i want the truth about this mod because i got no knowledge about a mech mod
> 
> I checked out a post where members was making fun about it.
> ...



Hi @The vaper, unfortunately I cannot provide much information on this device as I have never owned one (quite honestly, I've never owned a Mech Mod before). However, what I do want to say is this: I've been a member of this forum for almost two years and I am yet to encounter any of the members making fun of someone. Questions are always welcome and we're more than happy to help where we can, so please don't ever hesitate to ask a question or to pick a brain.
I have seen the device before and thought it was a very neat and compact little mod, definitely something I would consider getting, if I wasn't so damn scared of Mech Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (5/2/20)

NOOB said:


> Hi @The vaper, unfortunately I cannot provide much information on this device as I have never owned one (quite honestly, I've never owned a Mech Mod before). However, what I do want to say is this: I've been a member of this forum for almost two years and I am yet to encounter any of the members making fun of someone. Questions are always welcome and we're more than happy to help where we can, so please don't ever hesitate to ask a question or to pick a brain.
> I have seen the device before and thought it was a very neat and compact little mod, definitely something I would consider getting, if I wasn't so damn scared of Mech Mods


This is also my concern about safety 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (5/2/20)

The vaper said:


> This is also my concern about safety
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I'm sure if you take the time to apply your mind and to study up on Ohm's Law you'll be fine. And don't ever forget about battery safety!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (5/2/20)

Hey bud

I had 1 before. It’s a decent little mech, only issues I had was battery wraps would sometimes would break from taking the battery out.
Also if you have fat fingers like me, the squonk bottle can be tricky to get out. If it comes with a good squonk bottle that’s a bonus, if not get a better quality 1.
Take note there is no safety feature as the battery needs to be taken out when not used as the button can be sensitive, But it’s a good little mech as long it’s cleaned up often for your own safety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (5/2/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Hey bud
> 
> I had 1 before. It’s a decent little mech, only issues I had was battery wraps would sometimes would break from taking the battery out.
> Also if you have fat fingers like me, the squonk bottle can be tricky to get out. If it comes with a good squonk bottle that’s a bonus, if not get a better quality 1.
> Take note there is no safety feature as the battery needs to be taken out when not used as the button can be sensitive, But it’s a good little mech as long it’s cleaned up often for your own safety.


Thanks for the input but what about the 510 pin?
Isn't it gonna create problems because its not spring loaded?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (5/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks for the input but what about the 510 pin?
> Isn't it gonna create problems because its not spring loaded?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


No it won’t just clean it often


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

@vicTor resurgence help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/20)

@vicTor is the real expert here, but I will give you my opinion from the little experience that I have - I got one earlier this week after much FOMO seeing @vicTor with his setups

It is a little pocket rocket - with emphasis on both size and fire response. I had to set the 510 first since it is not spring-loaded. It was a bit tight, but not impossible to set. The battery fit is a bit tight and removing the battery and sqounk bottle isn't the easiest tasks to perform. 

Other than that I am realy enjoying it and I do not regret the purchase. 

Be comfortable with battery safely and the power drop of pure mechs, and you should me happy with the acquisition. 

Here is a comparison between my most favorite setup and the Resurgence 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @vicTor is the real expert here, but I will give you my opinion from the little experience that I have - I got one earlier this week after much FOMO seeing @vicTor with his setups
> 
> It is a little pocket rocket - with emphasis on both size and fire response. I had to set the 510 first since it is not spring-loaded. It was a bit tight, but not impossible to set. The battery fit is a bit tight and removing the battery and sqounk bottle isn't the easiest tasks to perform.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback the only thing i wanna know is because its a mech how will i know when the battery goes dead and to prevent from causing problems

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

Another thing where did u buy the cap for the skyfall

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks for the feedback the only thing i wanna know is because its a mech how will i know when the battery goes dead and to prevent from causing problems
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



The only way you will know is when the flavour drops below what is acceptable to you. It is the same as knowing when to sqounk. It all becomes 2nd nature after a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Another thing where did u buy the cap for the skyfall
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



It is the original cap. I only changed the drip tip to my favorite style. Virtually all my mods have the same silo styled drip tips - it is just the most comfortable to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi people
> I want to buy a M R(secondhand) but i want the truth about this mod because i got no knowledge about a mech mod
> 
> I checked out a post where members was making fun about it.
> ...



hi, I have 3 of them and make fun of them everyday ....lol

great little mech, perfect size, juice capacity etc

just got to get used to putting in and taking out the battery carefully, or you'll easily rip a wrap

another thing, some of them suffer from leaking 510's but these can be upgraded

reminder - know your battery safety/ohms law

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, I have 3 of them and make fun of them everyday ....lol
> 
> great little mech, perfect size, juice capacity etc
> 
> ...


Thanks alot if i need help with the 510 can i press on your bottom 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks alot if i need help with the 510 can i press on your bottom
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



sure thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (6/2/20)

@Ugi


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

Ok so i got the mod and the atty

Problem is i think i might have to lower the ohms from 0.33 to maybe 0.25 for more intense flavor

I don't know its just my opinion 

Then sometimes it misfires,can this be that i need to do some adjustments on the fire botton?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Ok so i got the mod and the atty
> 
> Problem is i think i might have to lower the ohms from 0.33 to maybe 0.25 for more intense flavor
> 
> ...



I don't know what atty you got with the mod, so I can't realy comment on that. Regarding the misfire, it could be that the battery doesn't make proper contact. I grip the mod in such a way that I push the fire button with my thumb and the rest of my fingers push against the battery to ensure proper contact. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I don't know what atty you got with the mod, so I can't realy comment on that. Regarding the misfire, it could be that the battery doesn't make proper contact. I grip the mod in such a way that I push the fire button with my thumb and the rest of my fingers push against the battery to ensure proper contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using hadaly sxk but gonna test when im home with my recurve which i know the flavor is banging 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I don't know what atty you got with the mod, so I can't realy comment on that. Regarding the misfire, it could be that the battery doesn't make proper contact. I grip the mod in such a way that I push the fire button with my thumb and the rest of my fingers push against the battery to ensure proper contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The setup





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> The setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You using a Samsung 30Q battery? 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> You using a Samsung 30Q battery?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Yes





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get yourself Samsung VTC5A or 25R.

They safer to use in a Mech Mod.

30Q is for regulated mods


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Get yourself Samsung VTC5A or 25R.
> 
> They safer to use in a Mech Mod.
> 
> ...


Thanks i think i got 25s at home

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Using hadaly sxk but gonna test when im home with my recurve which i know the flavor is banging
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Hadaly will dump the recurve kerbside any day of the week. Just needs the right build and positioning.

0.35 ohms. 5 wrap. 3.5mm. 2x26*36 dual fused Clapton

You'll hear the popping sound and know it's built right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Ok so i got the mod and the atty
> 
> Problem is i think i might have to lower the ohms from 0.33 to maybe 0.25 for more intense flavor
> 
> ...



Misfiring means something isn't making contact. 

Ohms shouldn't be a thing imho, I run my skyfall at 0.5 ohms and the flavor is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Hadaly will dump the recurve kerbside any day of the week. Just needs the right build and positioning.
> 
> 0.35 ohms. 5 wrap. 3.5mm. 2x26*36 dual fused Clapton
> 
> You'll hear the popping sound and know it's built right


Did the same built now on the skyfall and the flavor is realllyyy good

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Ok so i got the mod and the atty
> 
> Problem is i think i might have to lower the ohms from 0.33 to maybe 0.25 for more intense flavor
> 
> ...



regarding misfiring, check there is no buildup from arcing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks alot if i need help with the 510 can i press on your bottom
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Bro this don't read right. Change the wording please.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (7/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Bro this don't read right. Change the wording please.


Haha sorry auto correct on text that's why they say don't text and drive lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

